# Best Bug Out Vehicle



## CTOLDFART (Jan 28, 2015)

Can I start discussion of BBOV - found some general info but did not seem pointed to *keeping your BOV during travel* (see last War Of The Worlds). My first thought was something hard to get stuck by empty stalled traffic and occupants above sight line - large boat lifter or CONEX box mover! With run flat tires you straddle traffic and push them out of the way. Easily armored and good payload. I plan on taking powered parachute lessons because it would fit in trunk and allow travel above rifle range although not quietly. I guess main plan is a mode that very few people could operate so no real need to take it from you - a horse maybe. With a BOV out of harms way you really only need to carry one person and BOB so maybe one of those new electric drive unicycles which take days to learn how to operate and leave both hands free for firing. Still checking other options and don't have bug out location yet so travel mode not set. Later.

Dick


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I think this is one that needs a scenario. What type of disaster? How far do you have to travel? How many people? How much cargo? What budget? Without a bunch of parameters, it is hard to answer. As an example, for an EMP there is a lot of dispute over how modern vehicles would be affected so a pre-1980 vehicle might be preferable. For anything else, a new vehicle would be more reliable and fuel efficient.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It really is regional and personal choice... for my area (rural pine forest) I have chosen a very reliable small 4x4 pickup. It is an old model that is easy to work on. I can handle most offroad obstacles and can self recover if stuck. Has radio equipment. Plenty of bed space for gear and capable of towing modest loads. More than enough for us and the dogs. But it is not a daily driver because it is lifted and sitting of mud tires.

That is my choice, some people would choose anything in between. From motorcycle to semi truck. Even a fuel efficient hatchback is an option.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The best vehicle is the one that gets you where you are going. The rest of that stuff is off the wall.


----------



## CTOLDFART (Jan 28, 2015)

The best one gets you there, which is hard when two legged animals know how to operate it and don't have one. Premise is single person with BOB 10-40 miles to reach hidden BOV/cache. Not many people around here, NE New England, would be comfortable with/on a horse for example. Anyone can operate a bike/car/pickup/boat/even motorcycle so they would be targets for takeover. Watch War Of The Worlds, the driver of the only running car is not king, only a target. Unless you plan to leave the day before SHTF, traffic jams would be a reality. Not many ways to travel down a road littered with stalled cars and angry/scared people. Thoughts?
Dick


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I humbly suggest that anyone who thinks firing a gun from a unicycle is feasible has never tried to ride a unicycle.... but I would pay money to see it tried (if I were behind bulletproof plastic)


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, being the horse person I am, and having owned them most of my life, (and still do). That is my first choice. But, I don't live in a largely populated area.
App. 20 miles a day on horseback, (with breaks) is normal travel distance. That's with one rider and full saddlebags.
Riding double, and BOB, you wouldnt want to put that many miles on the horse. Maybe 15, with breaks.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There is no best. Only best for one's situation & finances.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

CTOLDFART said:


> The best one gets you there, which is hard when two legged animals know how to operate it and don't have one. Premise is single person with BOB 10-40 miles to reach hidden BOV/cache. Not many people around here, NE New England, would be comfortable with/on a horse for example. Anyone can operate a bike/car/pickup/boat/even motorcycle so they would be targets for takeover. Watch War Of The Worlds, the driver of the only running car is not king, only a target. Unless you plan to leave the day before SHTF, traffic jams would be a reality. Not many ways to travel down a road littered with stalled cars and angry/scared people. Thoughts?
> Dick


This fills in a lot of my questions: Single person going 10-40 miles, with folks trying to steal any car or truck along the way. Note that this further assumes that all the other cars and trucks are not running, but yours is, so we talking either an EMP or some similar scenario that has disabled most vehicles AND your choice of vehicle wasn't affected. The scenario does not include cargo, so I am going to further assume supplies are at the destination. This limits your choice of possible motor vehicles to something like a pre-1980 armored vehicle if you want anything motorized. Sorry, I don't have one of those available.  Therefore I would go with a mountain bike, preferably wearing body armor.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Premise is single person with BOB 10-40 miles to reach hidden BOV/cache.

The above statement doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> But it is not a daily driver because it is lifted and sitting of mud tires.


What?!? Thats a must have for a daily driver lol! 
My BOV is my daily driver and mud toy, she's a 1989 Ford Bronco (fullsize). The lift has settled at 10.5", with 40" cut boggers. 351 windsor. Hauls ass, and sucks gas.

In regards to the OP, I think where you are located and where you are bugging out too, has a big role as to what BOV is best. My BOL is about 40 miles away, and is located in the middle of swamp land. So something big with mud grips is a must, and ways to recover if stuck.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

In even a half way congested area like the suburbs the major roads will be plugged solid,, ever dealt with "grid-tied traffic"? I have and you are truly stuck, and just a few cars breaking down and with emergency services too busy to help nobody is going to clear the road. a bike (preferably a dirt bike), horse or your own 2 feet will probably be your only options. All 3 options require good shoes/boots so keep a broken-in pair of sturdy hikers close at hand along with some moleskin and good hiking socks in the BOB.

I got my lady friend who isn't too much into prepping and lives 15 miles from my Bug-In location a good pair of lightweight boots with wool socks and insisted she wore them enough to break them in. Call me unromantic but she understood my concern and played along.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

CTOLDFART said:


> The best one gets you there, which is hard when two legged animals know how to operate it and don't have one. Premise is single person with BOB 10-40 miles to reach hidden BOV/cache. Not many people around here, NE New England, would be comfortable with/on a horse for example. Anyone can operate a bike/car/pickup/boat/even motorcycle so they would be targets for takeover. Watch War Of The Worlds, the driver of the only running car is not king, only a target. Unless you plan to leave the day before SHTF, traffic jams would be a reality. Not many ways to travel down a road littered with stalled cars and angry/scared people. Thoughts?
> Dick


I agree with you I think the roads will be blocked or ambush points. Just look at what happen during Hurricane Katrina. The police road blocks took weapons away. This is why I keep a cart in my bugout vehicle so if I have to abandon the vehicle I can carry more gear. So I say my best BOV is a cart.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ford Excursion 7.3 PSD 4x4, I specifically remember the grid lock from houston when hurricane IKE came ashore. people stuck in traffic so long they ran out of gas.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

10-40 miles & possible congestion & gear already staged, I would go for an on/off road motorcycle. No larger then a 400cc. Doesn't matter how much stalled traffic there is, you can get around it.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

A 1995 Chevy Blazer is the best.. Problem solved lol 
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/urban-rural-survival/13600-survival-bov-build-95-s10-blazer.html


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

jbrooks19 said:


> A 1995 Chevy Blazer is the best.. Problem solved lol
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/urban-rural-survival/13600-survival-bov-build-95-s10-blazer.html


Thats just a boys toy! Real men drive a Ford Bronco....
(Im just giving you a hard time)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you can find one of these you wouldn't have a problem getting from point A to point B.

Police In San Diego Pursue A Stolen Tank:


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Being packed & ready to go you will get out ahead of the rest. That is more important then what you drive for a BOV.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

On the other hand, its less then 50ft from my front door to my shelter. Remote chance I would have to bug out but I do have a plan & a place.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> Thats just a boys toy! Real men drive a Ford Bronco....
> (Im just giving you a hard time)


I never see Ford Broncos around here... (It must be a Florida thing lol) Us country boys love our Chevy's. Iv'e never owned a Ford to be honest. There are a ton of the S10 Blazers around here though.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

jbrooks19 said:


> I never see Ford Broncos around here... (It must be a Florida thing lol) Us country boys love our Chevy's. Iv'e never owned a Ford to be honest. There are a ton of the S10 Blazers around here though.


Thats a shame lol... 
They are everywhere down here. Im not gonna get into the Ford vs. Chevy thing.
Except Ford's are better lol


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

On second thought forget bugging out unless you do it before the disaster. Every disaster I have been in (hurricanes, tornado, blackouts, 9/11) has been a traffic mess and just this past weekend NY and NJ shut down all transportation, including the roads for a little snow.

Disaster strikes you're going nowhere.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The answer to the Ford vs Chevy question is always Dodge Chrysler Plymouth Jeep.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I used to have an old ford ranger 4x4 with a camper shell and ext. cab. However some A hole t-boned it while it was parked and now its parts are keeping some other ford rangers on the road. right now I have a F-250 that is my work truck I could use or my Ford Escape. I lean towards my Escape as its does not stand out. As I think if you stand out with a vechile that screams BOV other people might try and take it, and all it takes is 1 lucky bullet though a window and that BOV is now theirs.

There is a document on Netflixs called Bullet proof salesman, about a German armored car salesman who is sell armored cars in Iraq and later Afghanistan, and while he starts off in Irag in his Armored SUVs at the end he is driving around in Taxis as he found being non-discript was safer then the armored vehicles he is selling.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

James m said:


> The answer to the Ford vs Chevy question is always Dodge Chrysler Plymouth Jeep.


HAHA! Ive owned a dodge once and that was the worst week of my life!!! Jeep's on the other hand, run a close second to Ford.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a really bad time with my 93 f150. It didn't get me from point A to point B. Heck it didn't even get me to the side of the road! It decided to stop in the middle. During those model years the five speed manual was made by Mazda, and you couldn't open it to do anything with it, you couldn't change the fluid, or even check it! The 4.9 six cylinder was all Ford though, all 145 horsepower.

I think I got $250 for scrap metal out of it....


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For me, the perfect bug out vehicle will be a self contained class a or c motorhome & compact suv or small enclosed trailer behind it.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

If you're worried about an EMP you need a pre-1974 vehicle, not pre-1980. As for me, I'll bug-in. If I got stuck away from home I'd acquire a trail bike (as in bicycle) and use it with my EDC to get home.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I still think the Alvis Stalwart is the best all-around BOV. Can your BOV do this?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok best BOV







Have You drive a Ford Lately


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok heres another


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

what year did car makers switch to electronic ignitions?


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

As many have said it is all site specific. Where I am, if the SHTF and gov't services shut down, you aren't going anywhere for 6 months of the year unless you have some kind of a snow machine on tracks or a snowmobile............. or a good horse if the snow doesn't get too deep. We consider ourselves bugged out already and have all the bases covered for transport during the year.......... ATVs, snowmobiles, 4x4 trucks, JD tractor and horses. The roads are all gravel and you know with a lack of upkeep they are going to deteriorate quickly due to runoff during spring melt and storms. Cars and bicycles are not an option. Dirt bikes would work part of the year but you don't carry much freight with them. 

One thing is for sure with the vehicles, older is better so that you can actually work on them if need be. The new stuff is so computerized that even the mechanics in small towns can't do a damn thing with them when they crater. They have to go to a dealership with the plug in computers and electronics. Simple is better.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> what year did car makers switch to electronic ignitions?


For gasoline engines, pre-1980 is generally the cut off. To be sure, look under the hood for a carburetor.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have a 2005 jeep lj rubicon with a 4 inch lift and 33s with a 10000 lbs warn winch we have run all the trails in lake county and all the black Diamond trails at rocks and valleys off road park. The double diamond trails that say on the sign at the entrances 35 inch tires minimum lockers required body damage will occur, I refrain because momma says no. She does not like to flop.


----------



## luminaughty (Dec 16, 2014)

I would say an older air cooled VW such as a Beetle or a Thing would be the ultimate survival transportation. Let me explain why. First they are small and light weight. This means they will go most places a 4x4 can go, they can maneuver in places much tighter than a 4x4, they don't use as much fuel as a 4x4, there tires last a long time and will still work when there air pressure is low. Second they are simple and designed so that a novice mechanic can repair one themselves and almost all the tools needed to repair one will fit inside a small toolbox that can be carried with you. If things are really that bad you will want to avoid the main highways due to checkpoints and people looking to take what you have. Things you may need such as tires and replacement parts for your transportation will be hard to find and very expensive but some extra valve cover gaskets, points, condenser, sparkplugs, oil, and a fan belt should cover most breakdowns in a VW not to mention everything except the oil will fit in the same small toolbox with the needed tools. It will be dangerous trying to buy or barter in many places so the less exposure you have the better off you will be.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

luminaughty said:


> I would say an older air cooled VW such as a Beetle or a Thing would be the ultimate survival transportation.


The VW Thing was built to resemble the VW Kuebelwagen of WWII fame. Most people look at the Kuebelwagen (the German counterpart to the US Jeep) and assume, since it could go just about anywhere, that it is a 4WD vehicle. It's not. It was largely based on the Beetle but it was on a different frame, and was designed to be very strong while remaining extremely light weight.


----------



## Homunculus (May 17, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Most people look at the Kuebelwagen (the German counterpart to the US Jeep) and assume, since it could go just about anywhere, that it is a 4WD vehicle. It's not.


The Kübelwagen Typ 82 is not but the Kübelwagen Typ 87 is 4 x 4! And later the Schwimmwagen was also 4 x 4 and had the ability to swim.


----------



## arrowblazer71 (Jul 27, 2015)

is anyone using a UTV I have an old polaris ranger I have been thinking of setting up


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

a Smart!
Low Fuel consummation and can sneak around objects.









And with an Electric Car Fule arent any Problem anymore and it is 99% silent!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I know it's a little noisy and MPG isn't the best, this is what I asked Santa to bring me (including the TOW package on top)
View attachment 14000


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

sure in Europe 10m after you got it you will be hunted by the Police and Military.






oke red is cruel....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, BOV requirements
able to travel 150 miles on fuel in tank across roads (daily driving ability), rocky trails, and slick grassy slopes so 4 wheel drive and not too jacked up. Must be easy to repair and use easy to find parts. Room for at least 2 passengers and ability to haul 1000 lbs of gear because let's be realistic here, bugging out without a lot of your preps is a death sentence.
Ability to use as a second vehicle for daily living and cost less than $6000 in solid condition to make it financially reasonable. No electronics (EMP proof) so pre 1973-1977 (depending on make).

Sounds like a 1968-1975 1/2 ton truck or bronco/blazer to me.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> 1/2 ton truck


when the fuel is no fuels any more?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

User Name said:


> when the fuel is no fuels any more?


purpose of a BOV is to get out to a safer location and stay in the safer location with enough supplies to be able to stay fed and safe for a good while. If you're worried about fuel toss a bicycle in the back.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

and when you are there you need to refuel your car.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

And part of your preps includes a few cans of fuel. not to mention the bike I mentioned in the earlier post.

Anybody who bugs out without a good supply of food and shelter will not make it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

arrowblazer71 said:


> is anyone using a UTV I have an old polaris ranger I have been thinking of setting up


Not a bad choice, especially if it's already paid for and you get a spare tire, a little small but hook a small trailer to it and you'd be good to go.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> And part of your preps includes a few cans of fuel. not to mention the bike I mentioned in the earlier post.
> 
> Anybody who bugs out without a good supply of food and shelter will not make it.


There used to be lot of people here who figured to "run into the hills" with little in the way of supplies (a backpack worth) and no set place they owned to flee to. Lots of discussions on this forum about this; people hoping to stay in national forests living off the land. Those of us who actually live out in the countryside with land carefully explained how almost impossible it is to live off the land without months of work (you'd starve first) and how thousands of squatters living in the woods around us would not be welcomed and would be chased away since we know you would eventually be forced to steal from us to survive.

There is no surplus of food in the woods and most local farms will be hard stressed just to feed their families and maybe a few neighbors. Bring your own food and shelter or just stay where you are.

We shoot stray dogs here before they can become a problem, not something we want to do but experience has taught us that those strays will eventually attack our stuff and animals so we eliminate the problem before the dog gets desperate and becomes a more serious problem. Do you really want to squat out in the woods, starving, and become a problem for the locals?

You must carry good shelter and lots of food if you bug out, a lot more than you can carry on your back or bicycle.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Punisher und andere Spezialfahrzeuge - Bilder - autobild.de (German only)


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

If it were a car, Subaru WRX 















Truck/SUV, Bronco or a GM or Ford extended cab 4wd















Or a good ole' deuce and a half


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 14316

I would start with this one.
View attachment 14317

Then, I would get one of these.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

My favorite BOV


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

An 89-93 Ford IDI 7.3l diesel with a 5 speed. NO ELECTRONICS all mechanical injection and manual trans. Nothing really ever goes wrong with them. At least the 4 I have never give me any problems.

Of course an old Bronco would be my second choice. Last would be a jeep anything. Heck it's hard enough to keep a jeep running during good times. Let alone bet my life with one.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

WTF it take to much Fuel!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Clearly not the best but darn this is cool. Not fast about 45MPH off only. It would fit some people very well. Price is not bad when you look at other ATV's.
"Mahindra just launched its new Roxor, a side-by-side that looks incredibly similar to an old Jeep. But it's not just the looks; the hardware is very Jeep-ish, too. Let's take a look."

https://jalopnik.com/heres-how-similar-the-mahindra-roxor-is-to-an-old-jeep-1823474555


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

arrowblazer71 said:


> is anyone using a UTV I have an old polaris ranger I have been thinking of setting up


Have to be concerned about the mileage (assuming that is a consideration on how far you need to go).


----------

